# Hahn and Jansen (Picture)



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

What showed up on my Twitter feed....


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

What I wonder is how she mothered Hilary at the tender age of one.


----------



## RockyIII (Jan 21, 2019)

They certainly do look a lot alike.


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I've told my wife what is sad is that Hahn is appreciated across the pond more than she is in her own country. But there are some people that appreciate her. :tiphat:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^ Maybe you guys have been waiting to see if she matures well - which is what I think we are now seeing.


----------

